# ° The doctor is in °



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello all. I used to frequent a much smaller, yet very knowledgeable and tight knit forum, but that seems to have passed on. 

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a personal use horticulturist that's been doing this lovely thing we all love to do since March of 2013. Yes, not an entire year, but certainly my knowledge and past growth experience this last year will show that I'm rather advanced, IMO. 

A little about my setup; 

- 4 Tents (One 4x4 Veg, Two 4.5 x 4.5 Flower, One 2x2 Drying only) 
- Fully Hydro (Veg = 4x4 Flood N Drain table. I run a 10 gal rez under and do a drip line, on full flow with 370 gph pump 2 times/day for 15 mins, then drain to rez. Flower #1 = Three types of Hydro [DWC/Drip/Under Current] 35 gal tote rez and 4 sites that are 15gal totes. Flower #2 = DWC in 5gal buckets
- Nutrients used: Jungle Juice [3 part], Cal-Mag, Hygrozyme, Botanicare Pure Blend Tea, Thrive Alive [B vit], Bloombastic (weeks 4-6), H2O2 - {Also, Dutch Masters Liquid Light + Saturator *spray*}
- Lights: Veg = Two Sunblaze 4', four bulb T5HO Fixtures. Flower #1 = Two 600 Watt HPS glass/enclosed fixtures [1 Lumatek / 1 Quantum digital ballast]. Flower #2 = Two 600 Watt HPS glass/enclosed fixtures [2 Galaxy digital ballasts].
- Air ventilation: Flower #1 = 435 CFM Hurricane Vortex Fan and 6" Phat Filter. Flower #2 = 375 CFM Hydrofarm Fan and 4" Phat Filter. Veg = No scrubber or fan, just passive ducting connecting it to Flower #2
- Medium: Veg in 75% Coco + 25% Perlite, in Red Solo cups, slit 4 times at the bottom. Transplant, while in veg, from cups to 1gal pots. Transplant into 10" mesh pots, lined with Hydroton, going into flower.
- Methods: Usually FIM once, then possibly super crop depending on time and height. Hit around 15" and then send to flower. 

Well, hope that this site works for me. I honestly didn't want to come here at first, for a variety of reasons. But, it seems to be the number 1 forum for traffic and info out there. I hope to help and attain help along the way. 

Cheers all!


----------



## charface (Mar 4, 2014)

Lots of bright growers here so im sure
that won't be an issue.
A few of us weirdos get stir crazy and run amuck from time to time but thats mostly
fun.
Enjoy


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Charface. Considering opening up a journal here. Would that be a good idea, or? I enjoy helping to archive strain runs and techniques / processes used to get results. Plus I have a nice camera and generally take good pics, but all in all.. I wouldn't want to post without a decent flow of commenters / followers. 

So, worth my time, honestly?  (Saying that in a humble manner)


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 4, 2014)

One more "hello" to those that want to stop in, and I'll now let this usual *boring *introduction thread get sucked down into the abyss.


----------



## charface (Mar 4, 2014)

No guarantees but if you have the means and desire I say,,,,,
Do it. 
Weed pics are always appreciated.


----------



## ProHuman (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 5, 2014)

Cheers all


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's a picture of something I ran over the summer. This plant was nearly black! 

OG Seeds - Wizards Potion (Purple Mutant Pheno)


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 5, 2014)

^^^^thats gorgeous...I'll make a note of it. Got any more pix of Wizzards potion purple pheno?


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh yes I do, give me a few minutes to upload.


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 5, 2014)

Also, I just posted a little tid bit of my thoughts of OG Seeds, on page 4 of the Attitude Birthday thread.


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 5, 2014)

Here we go. Some of the Purple, and some of the regular, which even had a little purple on the sugar leaves. Also please take *note*.. the Purple was a mutant, so she looked lanky and odd. 12/12 popped from the pack, and 9 out of 12 reg Wizard's Potion seeds gave me females (yes, 9/12 lol!). 8 out of the 9 grew nearly identical, and absolutely amazing, but I have to admit that this mutant actually won me over. I do believe she was a bit stickier and stinkier than her sisters.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful. I want it. The black pheno. I'll buy a bunch of seeds and hope for the best. Thx for adding this very nice pheno to my spring menu. plus rep.


----------



## charface (Mar 5, 2014)

It is a beaut.
You should post the one on the porch in the plant problems thread.
Nevermind but it was a fun thought.


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 5, 2014)

Next up for me from OG Seeds will be Black Cauldron. It's a cross between Merlot OG x Wizards Potion x Dark Purple Pheno Merlot OG.


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 6, 2014)

Bump for pics, since I threw a bunch up


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2014)

welcome to riu


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you Sunni. Hope you enjoyed the bud porn  


Just placed my order at Attitude for their birthday promotion. So psyched about this!


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

Bumping this up again so people can get to know me better, and also get a peak at that beautiful black pheno up there in post #12


----------



## 821ent (Mar 15, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 821ent (Mar 15, 2014)

Did u get tangelope and blue og? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

In the Attitude promo, I sure did.


----------



## 821ent (Mar 15, 2014)

Did u get them already? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 821ent (Mar 15, 2014)

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 821ent (Mar 15, 2014)

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Commander Strax (Mar 15, 2014)

good lookin buds, nice to have you here.

Sent from my COUCH using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr Green Fang (Mar 15, 2014)

@Commander Strax: Thank you very much  

@821ent: No, I did not get them yet.


----------



## 821ent (Mar 15, 2014)

Hopefully monday patiently waiting

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## QUICKK (Mar 25, 2014)

Just got my Tangelope a few days ago


----------

